# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Gemstones & Crystals for Dreaming

## nina

Some common gemstones whose energies are known to be effective at producing lucid dreams, assisting in restful sleep, alleviating nightmares, etc.


*Nightmares/Sleep Protection*


*Agate*
Agates attract strength. Agate is a protection from bad dreams. It also protects from stress and energy drains. Agates have been used in jewelry since Biblical Babylonian times. They were used to ward off storms. They were prized gems in antiquity. The agates with banded colors were placed at the head of a sleeper to give rich and varied dreams.



*Malachite*
Emotionally, malachite stimulates inner imagery, making dreams, imagination and memories more alive and real. It is used in amulets to protect against the evil eye. To help get rid of nightmares, keep a piece of Malachite in your bedroom.



*Chrysoprase*
Alleviates recurring nightmares (particularly for children). Chrysoprase helps to make conscious what was unconscious. It strengthens the workings of insight and the higher consciousness.


*Lucid Dreaming*


*Scolecite*
This stone promotes inner peace and deep relaxation. 

It is an excellent aid to meditation. Scolecite helps one to realize subtle messages from the inner self and from higher sources. It enhances the dream state, facilitating dream recall, lucid dreaming and restful sleep.



*Labradorite*
For Daydreaming: shows us our real goals and intentions so that we suddenly see their real shape, stimulates the imagination. Labradorite is a power stone, allowing you to see through illusions and determine the actual form of your dreams and goals. It is excellent for strengthening intuitions.



*Danburite*
Danburite is a very spiritual stone that carries a pure vibration. It is excellent for relief of stress and worry. Hold a danburite in each hand for a calming effect and to prepare for deep meditation.

Some uses of Danburite are: Restful sleep, lucid dreaming; Promotes angelic communication; Stimulates heart chakra; Opens one to Divine Source; Karmic cleanser


*Higher Awareness/Meditation*


*Amethyst*
Power Stone
It is used as a dream stone and to help insomnia. Put an amethyst under your pillow to bring about pleasant dreams, or rub it across your forehead to offer relief from a headache.

Protection Stone
Ancient Egyptians used the amethyst guard against guilty and fearful feelings. It has been worn as protection from self-deception, as well as a protection against witchcraft. The amethyst has long been used to open the spiritual and psychic centers, making it one of the power stones. It is also used as a meditation aid when worn as a necklace.



*Tiger Eye*
Tiger Eye lets you see everything. Use it for insight and you can be a very lucky person. When used in jewelry the tiger eye may bring good luck and protection from the evil eye to the wearer. It is also known to bring clear thinking and insight.

Healing properties of Tiger Eye
Tiger's-eye or Cat's-Eye is a stone for the mind, not the body. Tiger Eye is used to focus the mind. It will cause the mind to have feeling of oneness and feel more direct in all thoughts. It makes one aware of one's own needs related to the needs of others.



*Seraphinite*
This stone is especially beautiful with its silvery white shimmering patterns on a sea green background. It's name is derived from the Seraphim (Angels of the highest order) and this stone is used to establish connections to the angelic realm. It carries these vibrations: Greater awareness of the Divine Feminine; Restoration of health and balance; Connects the physical with the angelic realm; Encourages living from the heart



*Celestite*
Celestite (also known as celestine) offers a gentle uplifting energy that will raise one's awareness. It is an effective stone to use in order to establish and maintain communication with the angelic realm.

This stone is ideal for placement in the bedroom, or meditation space as an environmental cleanser. Celestite is a soft stone (both physically and metaphysically) and its vibrations radiate in all directions. Celestite is an elevating crystal that makes one feel as though floating on a cloud.

Ohio celestite (tabular celestite)
This is considered the most powerful of the celestites. Gentle, yet very strong, this celestite is used to open the third eye to higher dimensions. Ohio celestite is effective in strengthening psychic abilities as well as mental capacity for inspiration, learning skills and discipline.


Above info from: Crystal-Cure


Below info from: Energy Healing Info: Crystals for Lucid Dreaming and Dream Recall





> DREAM STONES
> 
> *Amethyst for Dream Recall:* A crown chakra crystal (7th chakra) that brings a connection to higher divinity. This stone is useful for dream recall. It will also promote peaceful sleep and serenity. It deepens meditations and will aid in deepening dreams as well. It will aid in insomnia.
> 
> *Ametrine for Dream Wisdom:* A crown chakra crystal (7th Chakra). Ametrine is a natural blend of Amethyst and Citrine inclusions. Ametrine will aid you in accessing your higher wisdom in the dream realms.
> 
> *Azurite for Accessing Intuition through Dreams:* A third eye chakra crystal (6th Chakra).Azurite heightens psychic awareness and intuition. It will aid you in opening up to the intuitive potentials of your dreams. This is an excellent stone for use with dream work, and is recommended as one of the top stones to choose if you don't already have one picked out.
> 
> *Clear Quartz for Amplifying Dreams:* All seven chakras. Clear quartz is an amplifier. It is especially beneficial for use in dream work to amplify the vividity of your dreams and the recollection of your dreams upon awakening. Clear quartz is easily programmed for any purpose, and can be programmed to work as a dream stone.
> ...








> CRYSTAL UNDER PILLOW: BASIC DREAM TECHNIQUE
> 
> This is for all of you who want the quick and easy answer of how to aid dream recall, depth of dreams, and lucid dreaming. Take a stone you are drawn to and ask it to aid your visions and recall. Place the stone under your pillow and see what happens!
> 
> Every night before you go to bed, hold the stone in your left hand and ask it to bring you dreams that will help you discover your higher path in life or that clarify whatever issue is most at hand in your life. For example, if you are confused about a work situation, ask the stone and your spirit guides to bring you a dream that will clarify the path of highest good. If you are worried about disagreements with a loved one, ask the stone and your spirit guides to bring you a dream that will clarify the best direction to take for harmony with your loved one.
> 
> These are just examples, focus on the most pressing issue in your life that you want guidance on. Simply ask for clarity from your spirit guides, angel guides, animal totems, Jesus, Buddha, whomever it is that you personally choose to work with. The stone will act as a conduit to bring their higher wisdoms to you. You can use any stone for this exercise. Several good ones are clear quartz, amethyst, azurite, sodalite, moldavite, and zincite.








> PROGRAM A CRYSTAL FOR DREAM INTUITIONS
> 
> If you feel like it, program the stone to your specific request before using it. Visit the programming your crystal page for a detailed how-to list on programming a stone. A condensed version focused on programming a stone for dream recall, astral travel, and lucid dreaming is here. Clear the crystal of previous programming or old energies. This can be done by cleansing the crystal thoroughly. If you are short on time, and the crystal has been cleansed recently, simply hold it under running water for a few minutes and ask your higher spirit and angel guides to clear the old programming out of the stone.
> 
> First, cleanse your crystal. This can be accomplished by holding it under running water for a few moments as a quick and easy method, or for a more intensive cleansing leave it outside in a bowl of water overnight. Once your chosen dream crystal has been cleansed, meditate with the stone in your hands. It is beneficial to create a calm, serene environment while you are doing this. Some ideas are burning candles or incense, playing a cd of new age music, and smudging your home with sage. Whatever you find peaceful, just make sure you are in a calm, focused state before beginning the programming process. Hold the crystal in your hands and gaze upon it.
> 
> As you gaze at the stone, visualize yourself sleeping comfortably in your bed. Envision a soothing blue light encircling you and your entire bed. The blue light is a portal to the dream world. Envision your stone tucked under your pillow or mattress, or sitting on top of your nightstand. The stone is circled in the blue light also. The blue light dream portal is now open to you. With the assistance of your stone, you can travel through the dream portal to the dream world. You can easily pass back and forth, remembering details of this plane and the dream plane.
> 
> Now ask your stone to aid you in your dreaming. Ask for increased dream recall, lucid dreaming, astral travel, and guidance in your dreams. Thank your stone for undertaking the task of dream guardian for you. The stone will keep you safe in the dream realms, moving towards your highest purpose, and the knowledge that your higher self wants to share with you.
> ...

----------


## Seeker

Nice rocks!!! When my sister was still alive, she knew all about this topic and kept various gemstones around. This thread brought back pleasant memories of discussing this and playfully joking with her over it.

One of the things she believed was that if you dropped a stone, it meant that for some reason it didn't like you or was not compatible with you. Still after all these years when I drop one, that's the first thing that comes to mind and I smile!

How long did it take you to create this topic?? Looks like you've put a lot of effort into it. Thanks!

----------


## nina

Thanks Seekman. I never knew you had a sister that passed away...though I'm sure there's still lots we don't know about each other, but I'm glad to hear this thread brought back some happy memories. I think the idea about dropping stones is just brilliant...it's fun to think that they can have a mind of their own.  ::lol::  ...but I have these little round marble gemstones that I drop ALL the time! I hope they don't hate me. It _does_ actually feel like they're trying to escape me sometimes, because they're round of course so if I drop it, it bounces and then rolls under something and hides. I always feel bad after I drop a stone. I have to pick it up and wipe it off and check for chips and nicks...and then I feel guilty and put the stone away into a soft pouch and hope it will forgive me.  ::chuckle::  I used to have such steady hands...but not anymore.  :Sad:  I dunno how I turned into such a klutz.

----------


## SonatArctica

some time ago my friend gave me a Danburite - it was a gift.
on new years eve i got the idea to put it under my pillow to see if it could help me with LD.
during my sleep i saw my friend (who gave me the stone). all of a sudden i got the humming noise and was about to WILD but the force was weak.
i was very surprized, because it worked.  ::shock:: 

i tried the experiment the other night and once again i was about to WILD but couldn´t get far away.

the third night was calm and unspectacular. i removed the crystal from my pillow.

i might try this 2nite again  :smiley:  


very curious you mention this now. i also was thinking to program my stone to help me. i might try it soon.
thanks for this thread.

peace and embraces
SA

----------


## nina

You're welcome.  :smiley:  That's very interesting...I'm curious to hear your results if you do try it again, please post.

Right now I currently keep two stones near my pillow every night. A beautiful milky blue Angelite tumbled stone, and a Rose Quartz Sphere. I also have a glass locket necklace where I keep 7 tiny chakra stones, along with two others for special purposes. 

Currently I have a real affinity for any angelic milky blue stones, or caribbean blues and greens. 

I only today just discovered this new stone and my jaw hit the ground. I cannot believe how gorgeous it is!!!! (but too pricey lol)

  
*Larimar, or Atlantis Stone, or Dolphin Stone* 
Larimar is a relatively new find that occurs one place on earth - on the island of Hispaniola, in the Caribbean Sea.

Named for Mr. Mendez’s daughter “Larissa” and the Spanish word for sea “Mar”, Larimar contains the blue hues of the caribbean sea, with white and gray 'clouds'. It is a stunning stone. The available quantity at the mine is unknown, which makes the future supply of Larimar uncertain.

*Some believe that larimar is the blue stone with extraordinary healing powers that Edgar Cayce predicted would be discovered in the Caribbean, where he said part of Atlantis could be found.*

Larimar awakens feminine power and soothes the emotions.
Created by volcanic activity, it balances water and fire energy
Powerful throat chakra stone, assists in expression of emotions
Teaches respect, love and nurturing
Cleanses unhealthy emotional blocks, releases attachments
Excellent for pregnant or new mothers to relieve depression and stress


and...


I really want one of these Blue Calcite spheres! 
(I love spheres, they're just so perfect)



*Blue Calcite* (did you know that calcite is actually found in your pineal gland and is what causes it to vibrate? Linking to that vibration can be extremely powerful). Calcite is a powerful amplifier and cleanser of various types of energies.

Increases psychic ability; Assists in astral travel; Brings about stability; Calming stone; Stimulates trust in oneself; Enhances memory; Effective against laziness


And this one I keep next to my pillow (a tumbled stone, not an egg)


*Angelite*
...a stone of heightened awareness, with special focus on peace and brotherhood. It is used to facilitate contact with angels. This stone is formed from celestite that has been compressed for many millions of years.

Promotes compassion and understanding; Helps you to speak the truth when this is difficult; Alleviates psychological pain; Enhances astrological understanding; Increases telepathy; Facilitates contact with angels; Angelite as a healing stone


So I'm curious...does anyone else have a certain affinity for a specific stone?  :smiley:  Please post your favorite stones/crystals, and let us know how you use them and if they help you.  :smiley:

----------


## Flashdance

Aquanina, what are your personal experiences with gemstones and lucid dreaming?

----------


## LRT

Shouldn't this be in BD?

----------


## juroara

thanks, this is helpful, and I'd like to know some of your personal experiences too  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> Shouldn't this be in BD?



I don't think so, this directly has to do with Attaining Lucidity. The initial topic at least is mostly for Attaining Lucidity...but if the thread ventures too much into the BD realm, then perhaps I shall move it. 





> Aquanina, what are your personal experiences with gemstones and lucid dreaming?







> thanks, this is helpful, and I'd like to know some of your personal experiences too



I'm actually very new to the concept of using crystals and gemstones for specific things. I'm actually waiting for the right lucid dreaming stone to choose me, before I actually stick anything under my pillow (the stones I currently feel most drawn to are not for lucid dreaming but other purposes, so maybe I do not need a LDing stone in my life right now?). As I mentioned, I keep a few stones near my pillow and some around my neck, but they aren't really programmed for dreaming. I've mostly used stones thus far in chakra healing and increasing psychic awareness...but I look forward to program a special one for lucid dreaming purposes and see what happens.  :smiley:

----------


## Cookie?

I don't generally believe in this stuff, but this was very interesting  :smiley: 

Got some amethyst lying around somewhere, might try it tonight  ::D:

----------


## chase

Careful what stones you buy, some are said to reflect what mood you are feeling, say you're upset it can bring upon negative energy! You do not want negative energy, I recommend some moon rocks to get rid of negativity. Moon rocks won't help with lucids, however if they rid all negativity you have a better chance at gaining lucidity in a place surrounded with positive energy!

-Chase

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

O wow! I'm glad other people put stones under their pillow too! I have some in a pouch that I always keep under the pillow, I don't know why I put them there, or even when I started doing it, guess i just though it would help clear my thoughts  ::D:

----------


## nina

> O wow! I'm glad other people put stones under their pillow too! I have some in a pouch that I always keep under the pillow, I don't know why I put them there, or even when I started doing it, guess i just though it would help clear my thoughts



Neat, what stones do you have in there? Do you know what they all are? I find that I instinctively do things that just sort of...feel right...then later I read about it online and always am pleasantly surprised. Sort of like in your case, it probably just felt right to put them under your pillow. Maybe just because they are special and you thought you wanted to keep them near, or like you said you thought it would help clear thoughts. But you don't actually realize that this is a common practice, or know why people do this. I love little synchronicities like that.  :smiley: 

edit: also, Chase makes a good point...some stones should actually _only_ be used by a practiced energy healer, and you do need to read about what sort of stones are used for what reasons. Most importantly, you need to find stones that call out to you in some way, and when you buy a new stone...you really need to cleanse it thoroughly, b/c there's no knowing what sort of energy it may have picked up along the way  :wink2:

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

I have a bowl of crystals in my room too, so i could swap them round, i do know a few of them and what they can do. Hold on, I'll go check what the ones under the pillow are XD

----------


## SonatArctica

ok, so here is what happenend last night:

many vivid dreams.

seriously my mind was somehow clear and i could think logically which doesn´t happen regulary.

i didn´t become lucid however and no WILD signs

gonna continue 2nite  ::banana::

----------


## nina

> ok, so here is what happenend last night:
> 
> many vivid dreams.
> 
> seriously my mind was somehow clear and i could think logically which doesn´t happen regulary.
> 
> i didn´t become lucid however and no WILD signs
> 
> gonna continue 2nite



Thanks for the update.  :smiley:  I might head to my local Metaphysical store and check out their selection of stones...I feel like I really want a stone specifically for dreaming under my pillow.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Okay so there's a Dalmation, Rhodonite, Howlite, Black Tourmailne and Agate (I think)  ::D:

----------


## nina

> Okay so there's a Dalmation, Rhodonite, Howlite, Black Tourmailne and Agate (I think)



What a pretty set of stones.  :smiley:  Pink, White, and Black. I just looked up Black Tourmaline, it sounds like a great stone. Black stones are so mysterious...great for scrying.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

::D:  yeah I looked them up too and they seem like good ones for dreaming. And don't worry, I clense my stones before i use them so they're not clouded with other peoples energy and sturrf  ::D:

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Ugh I had a dream last  night that my friends were eating my crystals, I was not happy, especially when they ate my favourite ones!! :/

----------


## nina

lol! I had a dream about shopping for new gemstones...I wish I could remember which ones I picked out in the dream.  :smiley:

----------


## beachgirl

not too long ago i had a dream where a stranger offered me a crystal... first i picked a clear one but for some reason i wound up with the rose quartz one instead... i loved that dream because it showed me that my heart energy was most resonant...

interestingly, my power crystal in dreams is an angel crystal! it supposedly helps connect us to higher frequencies and do all sorts of neat stuff.

i think the crystals we choose in our dreams can also be very powerful.

thanks for this thread... gives me some ideas of other choices i could make!

----------


## nina

You are very welcome.  :smiley:  Thanks for sharing that...it's very interesting to dream about crystals. I hope I will dream about them more.

----------


## beachgirl

tonight i will try this, 
thanks for the suggestions!

----------


## MementoMori

funny thing is when i was younger i used tiger's eye o meditate. It's something i did naturally, i was always drawn to the stone and when i had it in my pocket during meditation my mind could focus better. So i turned it into a necklace, sadly when my best friend moved away i gave him the stone, hoping it would be a key somehow in  us finding each other later in life (rambeling). I i used to have a mind's eye medallion carved from tigers eye that i would place above my head at nighton my headboard and it always seemed to help me with my sleep meditations, with clearing my mind at the end of the day, and relaxing so i could reflect better. I think i'll try to locate the medallion again. Thanks Nina

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Thanks for this! I have tons of random stones that I have stashed away. When I was younger I liked collecting them. I will definitely try this. I would like to see other peoples' experiences with this too.

----------


## SKA

Nice.
I have a bunch of such stones as well. Used to collect them. WHo didn't?  :tongue2: 

I have a tiger's eye, 2 stones that COULD be Danburite, and serveral others I cannot identify.

Under the pillow sais you? I guess it wouldn't kill me to try.
Maybe I'll try it with the Tiger's eye tonight as that's the only one I can positively identify for now.

----------


## Onforty

Oh god if you really beleive in this.. I hate the fact that the human brain is *Hard-Wired* to think theres a deeper meaning in everything.. Theese things are just stones, pretty stones, very pretty.. But they have no special property other than looking fine and having a slight psychological effect, and some of them pulsing out small electrical currents..

It would be fun if it actually worked..

A lil edit:

Maybe they work, in the psycological way, even though i beleive in Jesus i got a wooden figure of a brazillian equalivent of god (Enkanga or something), and i feel safe and protected by having it.. But i know that there is no such thing as special super duper paranormal cosmic ray stone of might, only in Roleplaying games like Oblivion..

Could be fun to try one though.. I am always drawed by the mystic..

----------


## SKA

> Oh god if you really beleive in this.. I hate the fact that the human brain is *Hard-Wired* to think theres a deeper meaning in everything.. Theese things are just stones, pretty stones, very pretty.. But they have no special property other than looking fine and having a slight psychological effect, and some of them pulsing out small electrical currents..
> 
> It would be fun if it actually worked..
> 
> A lil edit:
> 
> Maybe they work, in the psycological way, even though i beleive in Jesus i got a wooden figure of a brazillian equalivent of god (Enkanga or something), and i feel safe and protected by having it.. But i know that there is no such thing as special super duper paranormal cosmic ray stone of might, only in Roleplaying games like Oblivion..
> 
> Could be fun to try one though.. I am always drawed by the mystic..



 
Hey I never said I believe it. I also can't say I don't believe it.
The truth is I don't know. And neither do you. if you'd be honoust.

The only way to know is to try. Too bad my Insomnia is tearing me a new one lately and I didn't get to sleep once again last night. I'll try again tonight if I will be able to sleep.

You know Onforty. You shouldn't rule out the possibility that it may actually work just because it sounds/feels unlikely. You'd be surprised how many pehomena which I deemed unlikely and purely symbolical I found to be litterally true when I stopped dismissing the possibility and went to find out.
We( you and I and other sceptics) simply don't know so let's find out.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> Oh god if you really beleive in this.. I hate the fact that the human brain is *Hard-Wired* to think theres a deeper meaning in everything.. Theese things are just stones, pretty stones, very pretty.. But they have no special property other than looking fine and having a slight psychological effect, and some of them pulsing out small electrical currents..
> 
> It would be fun if it actually worked..
> 
> A lil edit:
> 
> Maybe they work, in the psycological way, even though i beleive in Jesus i got a wooden figure of a brazillian equalivent of god (Enkanga or something), and i feel safe and protected by having it.. But i know that there is no such thing as special super duper paranormal cosmic ray stone of might, only in Roleplaying games like Oblivion..
> 
> Could be fun to try one though.. I am always drawed by the mystic..



Eh, I don't really care if it's real or not, if it helps me dream I'm for it.

Anyways, I found 3 pieces of amethyst. Hopefully they'll help me. I also have a bunch of random quartz. I guess I'll have to take the time to try and identify them.

----------


## Dew

I normally wouldn't post something like this at risk of being called a troll, but I'm just too damn curious.

I've never heard of anything like this outside the context of a videogame/fantasy environment. Can somebody explain what this whole crystal thing is?

In a more general sense:
*Is this in any way scientific? Or is this based on religion/astrology/superstition of some sort?*
More specifically:
*What do you mean by Energy?* I don't imagine you are saying that these crystals are radioactive(if they were, I definitely wouldn't want to put them under my pillow)*You are extremely specific on the capabilities of each of these stones. Where did this information come from? Case studies? Anecdotal?*

The further I read, the more confused I become(healing powers? negative energy?) Hopefully somebody can elaborate. ::huh::

----------


## juroara

> *What do you mean by Energy?*



Think of it this way, everything is energy. Everything has a vibration/frequency to it. Think of human brain waves - our brains run within a certain range of frequencies. And so does our body for that matter. The _belief_ is that stones, all stones, also radiate a type of frequency/energy. Which interacts and effects our own.

----------


## SLiCeR

Hey Aquanina 

I don't know if you already know this but if i were you i would get myself a Rhodizite crystal they are the master crystal It becomes quite obvious how they earned their title when you work with these incredible stones

Its energy enhances visionary ability, distance viewing, telepathy, and other psychic abilities by 'blowing open' the visionary center at the third-eye.  It is an excellent stone to use in meditation, particularly if you desire out-of-body experience, astral travel, of interdimensional viewing.

Rhodizite's energy can be intense, even though the crystals are often quite tiny.  When used in combination with grounding stones, this ally will help to ground your Light body into the physical, at the cellular level.  It enhances dream work and can assist with lucid dreaming.  Rhodizite is also helpful in viewing past, future or alternative lives while remaining emotionally seperate from them.

These crystals have the remarkable ability to amplify the energy and properties of any stone by over ten-fold. Rhodizite has a very unique & strange property.  When paired with another stone they exhibit a noticeable magnetic attraction.  Even though there is no magnetic minerals in this stone, they will almost attach to other stones on their own.  This can only be explained metaphysically when you understand the main property of Rhodizite as a Master Teacher and an amplifier of other crystals' energies.

----------


## Samael

I can't believe no one's mentioned kyanite.



Kyanite is one of those rare stones that do not require cleansing, as it doesn't retain negative vibrations. The stone can be used to aid in dream recall and stimulates healing dreams. Blue kyanite also promotes lucid dreaming.

---

My philosophy: as far as placebos go, gemstones are pretty harmless. Of course, this rationalization limits their effectiveness as a placebo in my case. I try not to think about it too much.

----------


## Ash

Thanks for pulling up this thread  :smiley:  Today I will be visiting my parents, where I left all of my crystals/minerals when I moved some years ago. So this came up just in time to remind me to check for what might be waiting there for me (except for coffee and cake  ::D:  )

----------


## Xaqaria

I have to ask, where are you all getting your information? I'm open to the ideas but it all sounds untested and unfalsifiable. The first thing that comes to mind whenever I hear people making claims like the ones in here is, "how do you know?"

----------


## SLiCeR

> I have to ask, where are you all getting your information? I'm open to the ideas but it all sounds untested and unfalsifiable. The first thing that comes to mind whenever I hear people making claims like the ones in here is, "how do you know?"



Look nobody is asking you to believe anything if you want to know where this information can be found a simple search wouldn't hurt? it wouldn't take more than 15 mins but instead you will spend 15 seconds asking everyone else where is the proof? you have to seek knowledge out it doesn't slap you in the face

----------


## Dew

I asked the same question a few posts up, so I'll jut in here...

While I understand how you might interpret such a question as an attack on your beliefs, it is quite the opposite.

I(and I believe Xaqaria) did not intend to disrespect or offend anybody by asking; rather, the question is asked with an openness and genuine curiosity about wanting to understand your beliefs.This sort of attitude is pervasive among these boards, and should warrant nothing but positive and informative communication.

I actually did search around for an hour or so before posting my question; Most material I found was similar to the content on this page, but did not provide the answers I was looking for. It is a strength of forums-based discussion that we can communicate personally with individuals like yourselves with innate knowledge of the subject matter. Your input is valuable, and that is why we asked for it.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> Look nobody is asking you to believe anything if you want to know where this information can be found a simple search wouldn't hurt? it wouldn't take more than 15 mins but instead you will spend 15 seconds asking everyone else where is the proof? you have to seek knowledge out it doesn't slap you in the face



I find his question legitimate.

Sure, there are a dozen sites which states the properties of the stones, but how did *they* get the information? He would not be seeking knowledge out, but just beliefs in this case. For it to be knowledge he would need personal experience with it.

Personally, I think the stones are not magical in any way. They are just used to focus the intent of the consciousness that uses them as a tool. It's just a tool to focus intent. Consciousness is the active ingredient, not the stones. If a belief system is created and certain attributes are given the the stones, it will just be a tool that is limited to those attributes given by the belief system. For example, there could be a community on a remote place without internet who uses the same stones, but the properties given to the stones are practically reversed. What happens here? Are they wrong? Are you wrong? Wrong question, neither is wrong or right, because it is the consciousness that is important, not the stones. 

The same applies to astrology, do you think that the position of the heavens and dates really matter? No, they do not. When the astrologer looks at these "parameters" there is a lot of uncertainty and therefore a lot of wiggle-room for *interpretation*. It is in the interpretation of the heavens one can gain information, not in the heavens themselves. It is the consciousness that *interprets* something with the *intent* of gaining some information, the heavens is just the *tool* for the mind to *focus* that intent.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I'm going to have to go with Specialis Sapientia on this one. 

It's all the power of belief. 

If you believe these stones will work without questioning it, it probably WILL work for you. Same thing with herbs, charms, sigils, praying to jesus, or whatever. 

Why pay big bucks for these stones, when you can achieve the same effect by going into a deep trance/hypnotic state and imprinting the suggestion or intent into your subconscious for the free.

----------


## nina

Ooo this thread just reminded me that I had a pretty amazing dream about this stone the other day...I really want one. It is Larimar, the Dolphin Stone. It's so beautiful! In the dream I was in the sea and I discovered this gorgeous stone on the ocean bottom.

I understand why some people think that gemstones and crystals are just placebo or a matter of focusing intent and such, but I am quite sure that there is a little something more to it than that. If you spend a bit of time for yourself researching how and why crystals work like they do, you might get a better understanding as to why nearly every culture throughout history has used crystals and stones in ceremonies and healing. 

Here is some information I have found when researching about crystals for myself. I encourage anyone who might be interested in such matters to do their own research though. 





> The reason why crystals and gemstones are powerful healing tools is because of what science calls its piezoelectric effect. Piezoelectric means that the crystals have the ability to constantly resonate/vibrate as a specific electro-magnetic frequency. This specific vibration can be harnessed and used for electical out put (this effect can be observed with modern quartz watches). Crystals and gemstones respond to the array of electro-magnetic frequencies that are coursing through our body, and if the energy is out of balance, the constant electrical vibrations of the stones will help to harmonize, balance, and stimulate these energies.
> 
> A natural crystal by definition means it has a very consistent arrangement of atoms. In quartz these atoms vibrate at a stable and measurable frequency. These characteristics make quartz an excellent receiver and emitter of electro-magnetic energy. This is why quartz is commonly used in radios, watches, and numerous electronic technologies. One interesting characteristic of quartz crystal (known as the piezoelectric effect) can be observed when electricity is applied. The quartz crystal will produce a small electrical current and is taken advantage of in the workings of a typical quartz watch.
> 
> The conversion of quartz crystals into silicon chips has transformed the world, allowing us to use technologies such as computers, mobile phones and radios. Silicon chips allow for the precise storage of specific information computers and other electronics. An early pioneer of silicon chip technology was Nobel prize-winning scientist Marcel Vogel. He made an important discovery while working as a research scientist for IBM that questioned the belief systems of his scientific peers. Vogel noticed that not only can crystals be programmed as silicon chips in a computer, but they also can be programmed with the energy of our consciousness. When a person uses a computer thoughts are directed by pressing on a keyboard. That information is stored in the computer's silicon chips via the medium of electricity. Vogel reasoned that like electricity, thought is a form of energy, which can be given direction by our intention. He concluded that crystals could also be programmed without the need for electricity, by using just thoughts as the informational energy. Vogel designed various experiments to validate his quantum theories. Like all groundbreaking alternative scientists (such as Reich or Emoto), the mainstream scientific community disregarded his findings.
> 
> The ability of quartz crystals to transform energy and be programmed by clear thought patterns is recognized and used by many reiki masters, spiritual teachers and healers to assist individuals in their pursuit of a healthy and happy life. Quartz crystals are truly unique, there is no question that they have the ability to learn and reproduce simple, yet powerful patterns, as demonstrated by today’s digital technology. In some circumstances it might be perceived that quartz crystals are magical. But the power within quartz crystals has been substantially demonstrated using simple science.







> -------
> We’ll deal with some of the scientific possibilities first. The first and probably most up to date theory comes from the realms of quantum physics and is to do with vibrational energy and space. Science has now proven that everything in the Universe is in a constant state of vibration. Even apparently solid and inanimate objects are moving down at the atomic level. If you took an electron microscope and looked into anything, however solid to the naked eye, you would find lots of space within, much more space than matter in fact. It seems that really the world and everything in it is made of energy which is in vibration.
> 
> Because of their crystalline lattice structure crystals are very good at holding a stable vibration. We, on the other hand, are an incredibly complex mix of vibrations and they can get easily disturbed and go out of balance, which is when we get ill. Lots of things can affect our vibration, from external influences such as electromagnetic and geopathic stress, to internal ones such as constant negative thought patterns and suppressing emotions. When a crystal therapist places a crystal on a client or in their aura they are trying to find the right healing vibration for the client. When the right crystal is placed its steady vibration helps the body reset itself. Sometimes this comes along with an emotional or energetic release and there can be tears or shaking. This is a good sign!
> 
> Colour theory is closely allied to the model outlined above. Visible light can be refracted into a spectrum of rainbow colours. Each colour has its own vibrational frequency and wavelength. Colours can be used as a tool for rebalancing the energies of the client, introducing the client to a light frequency that brings their energy back into harmony. As crystals have colour they can be applied as colour healing tools. Quartz and other clear crystals can be viewed as like working with white light.
> 
> Another theory is based on the crystalline structure. There are seven crystal structures and each crystal forms according to its structure. Sometimes we can see the structure externally in the shape of the crystal, for example in the hexagonal structure of beryls such as aquamarine, or the cubic structure of iron pyrites or fluorite.
> 
> ...







> -----------
> Each crystal also has an energetic vibration. The energy of a crystal again varies depending on what type of crystal it is. Citrine is a yellow crystal and when we look at the colour yellow we feel happier and energised. Citrine’s energy also is light, positive and energises us, allowing us to feel more positive and recharging our zest for life on all levels. Darker crystals such as obsidian, bloodstone (heliotrope), brown jaspers and black tourmaline have a slower, grounding vibration and so when we wear one of these crystals we feel more centred, grounded and our behaviour tends to be quieter and not so up in the air. We also have an energetic vibration, our bodies are made up of energy and matter and a large proportion is water. When we hold, wear or have crystals placed on our body, the energy of the crystal attunes with our individual energy and works at creating the best possible balance at that time. You can wear more than one crystal at a time, when having a crystal therapy treatment many crystals are placed on and around the body at the same time. Some crystals are good to place under your pillow to help you sleep better, some crystals are good to hold and meditate with and others are great to wear in your pockets or around your neck. Crystals can work on emotional, spiritual, mental and physical levels, shifting and subtly changing our energies. Sometimes the change in our energies can be obvious e.g if a person was in shock their energy would be all over the place, erratic and floating about in the ether. By holding a piece of black tourmaline or black calcite their energies would be pulled back down to their feet, helping them to feel grounded and more with it. Other crystals we can wear for a couple of weeks and notice only fine, subtle changes. Crystals can help us to change rigid mental patterns, emotionally level and calm us so we can move forward on our path in a balanced manner, and spiritually connect us to higher universal energies, angels, guides and our own inner knowing deep inside our soul.

----------


## The Cusp

In Castaneda's book, Don Juan told Castaneda to tape a quartz crystal to his solar plexus for dreaming purposes.  I don't recall the specifics, just throwing it out there.

----------


## Man of Shred

I once Taped moldovite to my third eye. I had the most intense nightmare i ever had...

But not surprising since it comes from outer space.

----------


## Samael

> I have to ask, where are you all getting your information? I'm open to the ideas but it all sounds untested and unfalsifiable. The first thing that comes to mind whenever I hear people making claims like the ones in here is, "how do you know?"



You mean, "How do you know that people from the random internet sites you're getting your information from aren't just making shit up?" We really, really don't. If it makes you feel better, they're all plagiarizing each other.

I agree with Specialis, though. Stones are used to focus intent. It's less important what the general consensus is than the properties that you ascribe to the stone as an individual.





> Personally, I think the stones are not magical in any way. They are just used to focus the intent of the consciousness that uses them as a tool.



This.





> Why pay big bucks for these stones



Because they're pretty and I like collecting them.  ::D:

----------


## Xaqaria

The only thing I don't like about those articles you posted, Nina, is that they mix fact and hearsay and misinformation together and present it all as the same. For instance, it calls Masaru Emoto a "groundbreaking alternative scientist" that the mainstream scientific community has disregarded; no doubt referring to the emotion water crystal project of his. The fact is though, he himself recognizes that it is not scientific and is merely interesting art.

The first one relies heavily on the piezoelectric effect to give it credibility, but piezoelectricity doesn't have to do with crystals vibrating at a certain frequency directly. The piezoelectric effect is an electrical charge given off by some crystals when stress is applied to them (squeezed) and inversely, a change in shape when an electrical current is applied to them. The other thing is, not all crystals exhibit piezoelectricity, only ones with a certain crystal structure do.

The specificness of the frequency at which the crystals resonate is not due to piezoelectricity at all, and is just inherent in every uniform material. A piezoelectric crystal is not constantly giving off a particular electromagnetic frequency. Only when it is squeezed and then released does it do this. Pyroelectric crystals, on the other hand give off electromagnetic energy when heated.

It is interesting, and we still don't really know a whole lot about the properties of crystals from a scientific perspective but it is hard to say. I'd say its definitely possible that crystals could interact with the electromagnetic field of the body in some way, and since states of consciousness are associated with certain wave patterns in the brain, crystal resonators could be associated with very specific states of consciousness that coincide with those particular frequencies. 

Does anyone here have concrete personal experience apart from incidental anecdotes (like, this one thing happened this one time when I had a crystal near me)? Something that you are convinced goes beyond confirmation biases and placebo effects?

What everyone is saying about crystals being tools to focus intent, that is not what I am interested in, and people who believe in this stuff would definitely say that the crystals have esoteric properties that are independent of our beliefs about them. I personally don't have much need for an object to focus my intent, I am just interested in the natural world and all of the things we don't fully understand about it. Are you saying that crystals definitely have no inherent properties that affect consciousness?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

If you take a big salt crystal (I only tried with a big pink Himalayan Salt crystal) and place it in your palm, or on the table, or any flat surface, and take your other hand and wave it over it slowly, you can feel it in your hand and the crystal will rock, or move as you pass your hand over it. I have tried to "feel" other crystals and only came up with subjective results, but this was objective. I urge anybody to try it. A big himalayan salt crystal. 
I was doing it at a New Age crystal tradeshow where all these people come to trade and sell their crystals. It was labeled as "Nirvana Quartz" and I was experimenting with it. The guy tried to sell it to me for $200. I didn't buy it. Later I found out it was himalayan salt and was worth maybe $15. New Age huckster!
But it works!!! You can make it rock drastically back and forth while you wave your hand over it! And you feel the electro-magnetic push and pull in your palm. Try it!

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Selenite is great!!! It actually amplifies the effects of other crystals. Selenite comes in a flat sheetobject with a 'grain' that goes in one direction, like a bunch of little lines. It conducts light in a linear fashion. You can place your dreaming stones in a mandala or geometric polygon on the sheet of selenite and program it and it will amplify it. 
I slept with a chunk of selenite under my pillow, unfortunately it was too big and bulky and oncomfortable. But as an amplifier under your bed, it works great.
Herkimer diamond!!! For lucidity. But don't wear it during the day, too spacey.

----------


## nina

I really want a Herkimer diamond as well. But I need to get my paws on some Larimar first...the stone...she calls to me... :tongue2:

----------


## Darkmatters

> ...the stone...she calls to me...




Heh... 


_"My Precious...."_  ::lol::

----------


## SLiCeR

> I really want a Herkimer diamond as well. But I need to get my paws on some Larimar first...the stone...she calls to me...



Ha ha ha you really want that stone dont you? why don't you ebay it? i found a few cheap larimar stones a couple of days ago here's a few links that just came up with a search.


http://cgi.ebay.com/9-POLISHED-ROUGH...item2eac0bd2ea

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-16-3-LARIMAR-R...item35a85b3f76

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARIMAR-cab-poli...item5d28a0b483

----------


## nina

> Heh... 
> 
> 
> _"My Precious...."_



lol, exactly





> Ha ha ha you really want that stone dont you? why don't you ebay it? i found a few cheap larimar stones a couple of days ago here's a few links that just came up with a search.



Yah I was just checking out ebay last night. I want too many things.

----------


## The Cusp

I'm not into crystals at all, other than for their geometries.  I just came across this link while googling something for a video game.

http://www.energy-healing-info.com/c...ng-dreams.html

All about crystals and dreaming.

----------


## BigFan

Nice list. I find this site very good at listing all the different types and it has some interesting stuff towards the bottom. That dolphin crystal looks wonderful though, really vibrant  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> I'm not into crystals at all, other than for their geometries.  I just came across this link while googling something for a video game.
> 
> http://www.energy-healing-info.com/c...ng-dreams.html
> 
> All about crystals and dreaming.



If you notice, I linked to and quoted that site in the original post.  ::D:  Thanks though.

Also...I had _another_ dream about Larimar, lol. I'm probably going to keep dreaming about it until I actually acquire one. Need monies though...

----------


## The Cusp

Oops, sorry Nina.  I was just overcome by how weird it was to find that link in completely unrelated search.

----------


## nina

> Oops, sorry Nina.  I was just overcome by how weird it was to find that link in completely unrelated search.



synchronicity! lol

----------


## Neo Neo

I have some of these stones and crystals so I'm definitely going to try this tonight

----------


## BigFan

Oops, realized that I didn't put the site in my previous post  :tongue2: 
Here it is  ::D: 
http://www.crystalinks.com/gemstones.html

----------


## nina

> Oops, realized that I didn't put the site in my previous post 
> Here it is 
> http://www.crystalinks.com/gemstones.html



Oh thank you! That is a great link. I get strong energy just by looking at some of those images! Crystals and gemstones are so beautiful.  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> Oh thank you! That is a great link. I get strong energy just by looking at some of those images! Crystals and gemstones are so beautiful.



Definitely is, the amount of crystals on it and info is crazy. Even at the bottom of the page, she talks about crystal usage throughout history and warns whoever to read the info to be careful of any mistakes, etc.... In general, that website has a TON of info on different subject matters, great for reading whenever you are bored  ::D:

----------


## nina

I caved.  ::D:  

It was cheap and I couldn't resist. 


 love the back of it too...


I wouldn't typically go for something "heart-shaped" but I just fell in love with the colors. Most Larimar jewelry is all blue & I love how this one has green  in it too. Couldn't find another like it.

I programed a few of my crystals for lucid dreaming, something I've never done before. Good results so far.  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> I caved.  
> 
> It was cheap and I couldn't resist. 
> 
> 
>  love the back of it too...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't typically go for something "heart-shaped" but I just fell in love with the colors. Most Larimar jewelry is all blue & I love how this one has green  in it too. Couldn't find another like it.
> ...



It could be the placebo effect, but, as long as it works, who cares  ::D:  Looks nice, my only concern with something like that is I wouldn't like the hole even though I know it's meant for a necklace  :smiley:  You can also get it off ebay for very cheap  :smiley:  Funny enough, I was just thinking about reviving this thread but maybe on experiences with the different crystals and how to program them, etc....

----------


## DreamingDragon

How do you "program a rock?"

----------


## flyinghawkins

I really like that Celestite... just scrolling down the page I had to stop and gaze at it. Does dreaming with a stone feel any different than dreaming normally?

----------


## djonkoman

question... does a falconeye(dark blue tigereye) also have powers realted to ld?
I have a tigereye(chosen from a basket at a gemmuseu when I was a kid), and a falconeye, also a piece of amethistrock(with crystals), a hematiet(don't know the english name, but it's a metallic grey/black shiny mirorry stone) and some really small gems, all left fro the time I collected thm as a kid(that tigereye was my favorite and I've carried it with me for a while, the falconeye I got later)

----------


## nina

> I really like that Celestite... just scrolling down the page I had to stop and gaze at it. Does dreaming with a stone feel any different than dreaming normally?



Well I found a chunk of amethyst that I have had since I was a kid, cleansed it and programmed it for lucid dreaming. I had been having a dry spell for a month, but the night I slept with the amethyst resting on the pillow on the other side of the bed I spent the entire night lucid dreaming. The same two nights later. So of course, whether by placebo or not...it worked...and really well. Much better than I expected. I just naturally entered the lucid states without even having to try, and I stayed in them for long periods of time without effort. So in my opinion, dreaming with a stone felt much more clear and easier. It was just..."crystalline"...I don't know how else to describe it. 





> question... does a falconeye(dark blue tigereye) also have powers realted to ld?
> I have a tigereye(chosen from a basket at a gemmuseu when I was a kid), and a falconeye, also a piece of amethistrock(with crystals), a hematiet(don't know the english name, but it's a metallic grey/black shiny mirorry stone) and some really small gems, all left fro the time I collected thm as a kid(that tigereye was my favorite and I've carried it with me for a while, the falconeye I got later)



You will do well with the amethyst, that sounds like the one I have...a chunk of rock with a crystal cluster on it...but you _need_ to cleanse & program it. Crystals are just pretty rocks if they are not properly programmed. 

I've never heard of blue tiger eye before, but it's beautiful. Here's what I found on it:  "Blue Tigers Eye, which is also known as Hawks Eye, enhances integrity of communication and practical communication. It can help find courage to recognize thoughts and ideas, and the willpower to carry them into the physical realm. Blue tigers eye can be used for protection, especially of the upper chakras. It is also said to bring good luck to one who wears or carries it. Blue tigers eye is associated primarily with the throat chakra.

edit: my amethyst looks a bit like this:

----------


## nina

Here is my lovely clear quartz cluster. Photo taken for a physics project. I used a prism to disperse the sunlight and get that rainbow effect on the crystal.  :ClouDing around:

----------


## BigFan

> Here is my lovely clear quartz cluster. Photo taken for a physics project. I used a prism to disperse the sunlight and get that rainbow effect on the crystal.



Very nice  :smiley:

----------


## Sensidream

Hello everybody,

I have been trying to have my first lucid dream for 2 months and I failed. I did not continue during my vacation because my life rythme did not permit any effort toward lucid dreaming.

But now I m getting ready to start again with some aids and it came to my mind that there certainly was some crystals that could help me along the way. I have choose crystal because they usualy have a good effect on me and i strongly believe that it is far to only be a placebo although.

So, I made some research with my book that treads crystals and did not find much. Even when consulting a book of more than 700 pages but here is what i found anyway.

The book mostly advice crystals that allow to remember your dreams, these are :

- JADE
- MANGANOSITE
- CLEAR QUARTZ (specialy the "conrrileted sheet quartz)
- RHONITE
- GREEN SAPPHIRE

Now there seems to have some crystal that have extented effect other than enhancing dreams memory :

- REDDINGITE should allow you to have repetitive dreams
- RUBY IN KYANITE should be able to help you "solving probleme during dreams" (i dont know what that mean, maybe if you go through divorce or have to solve a sudoku...)

And finaly the only one that treat lucidit is :

- RUBY

I have no memory probleme when it come to dreams, it is only the lucidiy part that get me stuck in my tracks. The probleme is that a ruby cost 20 euros so I will first give it a go with normal sheap crystal quartz as i already have one.

On the other hand if my probleme is lucidity, should t choose a crystal that enhance awareness or some effects close to that ?

Any one have any advice or story related to crystal in dreams ?

This link might also help you if you are interested to give it a go like me.

Energy Healing Info : Crystals for Lucid Dreaming and Dream Recall

----------


## DawgBone

If you have some success working with crystals, be sure and post your results here.

----------


## Sensidream

I dont considere having start the real experiment as I haven t yet acquire yet the proper crystals mention above but I would like to report some effect that I had while sleeping with a pink quartz crytsal.

Yesterday, I had 4 dreams witch is a lot considering the fact that I haven t been maintaining dreams journal, so my normal dream recall as drop to usualy 1 per night (it use to be a average of 4 while keeping a journal). The second effect that I experience is that all of them have been nightmare and that surprising considering the fact that during 3 months of intense dreaming, I only had 1...

So Pink quartz crystal so far had on me the effect to increase nightmares and dream recall.

----------


## Ferret

Iv got a little collection going. I recently got some danburite which took me quite some time to track down as all the crystal shops in my city have closed! But yea danburite is quite good for lucidity. Kyanite is good and also azurite

----------


## Watchman

> I dont considere having start the real experiment as I haven t yet acquire yet the proper crystals mention above but I would like to report some effect that I had while sleeping with a pink quartz crytsal.
> 
> Yesterday, I had 4 dreams witch is a lot considering the fact that I haven t been maintaining dreams journal, so my normal dream recall as drop to usualy 1 per night (it use to be a average of 4 while keeping a journal). The second effect that I experience is that all of them have been nightmare and that surprising considering the fact that during 3 months of intense dreaming, I only had 1...
> 
> So Pink quartz crystal so far had on me the effect to increase nightmares and dream recall.



My partner has been able to Lucid Dream most of her life, and she has the most wonderful vivid and realistic dreams. I've been so envious of her ability and wanted to know how she does it quite naturally with no effort!!   
It's only by reading your thread here that I'm wondering if it's actually the crystals that helps her.  She has been sleeping with crystals under her pillow for many-many years.  In particular she holds a Pink Rose quartz (tumbled smooth) in each hand as she drifts off into sleep. She has discovered that two (one in each hand), are required as this will free the energy in the body...you get a free flow. 

She also has two (medium sized) quartz crystal spheres with very few "inclusions" (i.e. clouds), these are placed at the top of her bed on that part between the mattress and head board.

Hope this helps

----------


## Supernova

A while ago Aquanina made a cool thread about crystals and dreams.  If I can find it later I'll leave a link.

----------


## BmDubb

I just can't buy into Crystals lol. They're just fancy, expensive rocks. Just like rocks, crystals are just formations of minerals. If a crysytal is helping you, I would say its all  because of the power of suggestion. Like if you believe hard enough that your lucky rabbits foot will improve lucidity it just might. It's no different than telling yourself  " I will have a lucid dream tonight ". I bet the Crystal Shops in you area closed because people came to their senses and stopped buying rocks to help improve there life, and the shop owner couldn't afford to stay in  business.  I believe the mind and body are capable of amazing feets ( like lucid dreaming .). I just don't think rocks have nothing to do with it.

This is how I feel. My opinion . To each his own...

----------


## Watchman

> A while ago Aquanina made a cool thread about crystals and dreams.  If I can find it later I'll leave a link.



Brilliant, many thanks!  We'll look forward to reading it.

----------


## DarkoMarco

Xwi and Bmdubb,,,, as much as you feel sorry for us,,,,"poor",,,"delusianal",, souls,,,I feel sorry for you. Using a crystal and feeling the ease in which it allows you to use your own energy is quite easy to expierience,,,so easy to experience in fact, that you would have to be pretty much devoid of any psychic ability what so ever to find no results.

 I feel sorry for you Xwi and Bwdubb, poor robots.

 The very concept of crystal use is easy enough. Crystals vibrate and adjust energy frequency. Ever hear of using quartz in wrist watches???? Same principle. 

 And as for the expense,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you can buy an excellent piece of terminated quartz for under ten bucks. How is that expensive???

 I took a clear piece of terminated quartz and meditated with it while sunbathing once on my roof. I was amazed to find, after my consiousness had adjusted, I could easily see the quartz pulsating as it absorbed my own energy and that of the sun. This I find fairly easy to duplicate. 

 Hey Watchman,,,, nice experience you shared about your girl friend.

----------


## BmDubb

A crystal is a solid formed by the solidification of chemicals, has a regularly repeating internal arrangement of atoms and molecules, and is bounded by external plane faces. Crystal particles form a variety of geometrical shapes due to their internal compressions. Crystals have aesthetic properties that have long made them attractive in jewelry. But they also have some properties that make them very important to the electronics and optical industries. Today, crystals are used in just about every type of  modern technology.

For centuries, crystals and other gems have been desired for their alleged magical healing and mystical paranormal powers. This belief continues today among occultists and New Age healers, even though it is based on nothing more than testimonials, the placebo effect, selective thinking, wishful thinking, subjective validation, sympathetic magic, and communal reinforcement. There is no scientific evidence that crystals are conduits of magical energies useful for healing and protection, or for telling the future.

We can dismiss the pre-scientific belief in the magical powers of crystals and gemstones as due to the lack of scientific  knowledge. Modern occultists, however, distort and falsify scientific knowledge in order to promote belief in their crystal products. According to the purveyors of this crystalline pseudoscience, crystals channel good "energy" and ward off bad "energy." They carry "vibrations" that resonate with healing "frequencies," work with the chakras and help balance yin and yang. Crystals allegedly affect the emotions and can be used not only for physical healing, but for emotional problems as well. Crystals can not only help with emotional healing, but with self-expression, creativity, meditation, and the immune system. None of these claims is backed by any scientific evidence.

Today, crystal wands are used to heal auras in aura therapy. But one of the more egregious pseudoscientific claims regarding crystals is that, if arranged properly, they can provide protection against harmful electromagnetic forces such as those that are emitted from computer monitors, cellular phones, microwave ovens, hair dryers, power lines, and other people. The Bioelectric Shield was invented by a chiropractor from Montana, Charles Brown, who claims he heard voices in his head and had visions in his bed as to how to arrange crystals in the shape of a flying saucer in order to provide this protection. His bioelectric shields are sold for anywhere from $139 to over a thousand dollars. Cherie Blair, the wife of the former prime minister of the UK, wears one of these magical pendants. They are said to be "medically proven" and "based on Nobel Prize winning physics." Even if the claims about the protective power of these pendants were true, it would be necessary to envelop your entire body in one to achieve the desired result. By hanging a little piece of jewelry around the neck, you might be able to protect a small part of the throat, however.

The New Age idea that crystals can harness and direct energy seems to be based upon a misunderstanding of one of the more curious characteristics of certain crystals, namely, that they produce an electrical charge when compressed. This is known as the piezoelectric effect and was discovered in 1880 by Pierre and Jacques Curie. Other technological developments had to occur before the piezoelectric effect could be put to use, however, and it was not until the 1950s that the piezoelectric effect could be put to general use in record player needles and a variety of measuring devices. Nowadays, these devices "are used in almost every conceivable application requiring accurate measurement and recording of dynamic changes in mechanical variables such as pressure, force and acceleration."

The piezoelectric effect, however, does not give crystals healing or protective power, despite the claims of those who use and sell crystals in New Age and neo-pagan occultist shops.  However, wearing crystals seems to give some people a feeling of protection. This, and their aesthetic qualities, seem to be the only virtues of crystal jewelry.

Nor do crystals work any better than animal organs for divining the future, although grinding crystals for fortune telling is more humane and sanitary than disembowelment of poor creatures who don't know yesterday from tomorrow.

----------


## DarkoMarco

> A crystal is a solid formed by the solidification of chemicals, has a regularly repeating internal arrangement of atoms and molecules, and is bounded by external plane faces. Crystal particles form a variety of geometrical shapes due to their internal compressions. Crystals have aesthetic properties that have long made them attractive in jewelry. But they also have some properties that make them very important to the electronics and optical industries. Today, crystals are used in just about every type of  modern technology.
> 
> For centuries, crystals and other gems have been desired for their alleged magical healing and mystical paranormal powers. This belief continues today among occultists and New Age healers, even though it is based on nothing more than testimonials, the placebo effect, selective thinking, wishful thinking, subjective validation, sympathetic magic, and communal reinforcement. There is no scientific evidence that crystals are conduits of magical energies useful for healing and protection, or for telling the future.
> 
> We can dismiss the pre-scientific belief in the magical powers of crystals and gemstones as due to the lack of scientific  knowledge. Modern occultists, however, distort and falsify scientific knowledge in order to promote belief in their crystal products. According to the purveyors of this crystalline pseudoscience, crystals channel good "energy" and ward off bad "energy." They carry "vibrations" that resonate with healing "frequencies," work with the chakras and help balance yin and yang. Crystals allegedly affect the emotions and can be used not only for physical healing, but for emotional problems as well. Crystals can not only help with emotional healing, but with self-expression, creativity, meditation, and the immune system. None of these claims is backed by any scientific evidence.
> 
> Today, crystal wands are used to heal auras in aura therapy. But one of the more egregious pseudoscientific claims regarding crystals is that, if arranged properly, they can provide protection against harmful electromagnetic forces such as those that are emitted from computer monitors, cellular phones, microwave ovens, hair dryers, power lines, and other people. The Bioelectric Shield was invented by a chiropractor from Montana, Charles Brown, who claims he heard voices in his head and had visions in his bed as to how to arrange crystals in the shape of a flying saucer in order to provide this protection. His bioelectric shields are sold for anywhere from $139 to over a thousand dollars. Cherie Blair, the wife of the former prime minister of the UK, wears one of these magical pendants. They are said to be "medically proven" and "based on Nobel Prize winning physics." Even if the claims about the protective power of these pendants were true, it would be necessary to envelop your entire body in one to achieve the desired result. By hanging a little piece of jewelry around the neck, you might be able to protect a small part of the throat, however.
> 
> The New Age idea that crystals can harness and direct energy seems to be based upon a misunderstanding of one of the more curious characteristics of certain crystals, namely, that they produce an electrical charge when compressed. This is known as the piezoelectric effect and was discovered in 1880 by Pierre and Jacques Curie. Other technological developments had to occur before the piezoelectric effect could be put to use, however, and it was not until the 1950s that the piezoelectric effect could be put to general use in record player needles and a variety of measuring devices. Nowadays, these devices "are used in almost every conceivable application requiring accurate measurement and recording of dynamic changes in mechanical variables such as pressure, force and acceleration."
> ...



WOW,,,, so you can cut and paste???? You really are a robot!!!!

I would have had more respect for you had you read the article and atleast TRIED to regurtatate it your self.

----------


## Watchman

> We can dismiss the pre-scientific belief in the magical powers of crystals and gemstones as due to the lack of scientific  knowledge. Modern occultists, however, distort and falsify scientific knowledge in order to promote belief in their crystal products. According to the purveyors of this crystalline pseudoscience, crystals channel good "energy" and ward off bad "energy." They carry "vibrations" that resonate with healing "frequencies," work with the chakras and help balance yin and yang. Crystals allegedly affect the emotions and can be used not only for physical healing, but for emotional problems as well. Crystals can not only help with emotional healing, but with self-expression, creativity, meditation, and the immune system. None of these claims is backed by any scientific evidence.



Well I don't for one!  I don't dismiss anything just because of a lack of evidence from a certain branch of "modern" scientific Ideology, which is firmly based (and biased) towards physical materialism.   

Does everything have to be backed by scientific evidence?     

I used to think so until I grew up, and thought much deeper about our universe and this experience we call life. I too was an atheist until I developed a healthy, unbiased view that still helps me find more than science has any capacity to answer.   

As various science-philosophers especially *Karl Popper* asserts, science cannot explain everything. It has a "field",  but there also exists other “fields” apart from this.
_"Science and religion have their different fields, and should not interfere with one another"_.



And so now..*You* need to ask yourself of what real value did your comment leave here on this thread? What insight, information or help does it offer? And, is it of benefit to those who wish to peruse this line of experimentation?  
These are honest, simple questions everyone needs to ask themselves before posting further.   
The same goes for me as well, I'll try the crystals despite what a couple of people here think, and be dammed!....Then I'll post any good results after a few weeks, if it's OK with (*most) everyone.

----------


## BmDubb

I respect the fact that you all think the Crystals, and Im sure they do work for you ( because you believe they do ). And, there are certain things that science has totally figured out. And, TO ME.. No matter how hard you believe, its still just a rock, comprised up of minerals, like every other stone in this universe. If Crystals REALLY did have some magical power, I guarantee by now, we'd have hard scientific evidence of such. If I go outside and pick up a rock and HONESTLY BELIEVE that it harnesses some power that helps me do something, Im sure it will. But, again its not the rock, it would be my power of suggestion.
   Keep calling me a robot, lmao. And I DID read the entire page. The FACT is, a crystal is no different than any other rock in the world when it comes to stuff like them helping you LD, and all the other " powers ". Crystals are very cool to look at, and make good tuning forks, but that is about all. This whole thread is hilarious to me. People PAYING for ROCKS for no reason. Im going to go to the local caverns here, and rivers and pick up some crystals and purdy rocks, and sell them as wonderful, magical gems ( If anyone did this there will ALWAYS be the few "special" people who buy into it like. The world is full of gullible people, who are weak and need something to believe in.

DARKOMARCO: The scientific data backing Crystals "powers", is par with that of a lucky rabbits foot. The NCCAM ( National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine ) did studies on the " powers of Crystals ", but the MYTH was quickly debunked as they found that Crystals have NO kind of power whether healing, or other. YOU SAID " Using a crystal and feeling the ease in which it allows you to use your own energy is quite easy to expierience,,,so easy to experience in fact, that you would have to be pretty much devoid of any psychic ability what so ever to find no results.." If its that easy to see and use, don't you think all of the Geologists, Scientists, Professors, Doctors, and etc doing the studies WOULD have found out something besides " Well, that was a waste of time "? Perhaps the outcome would have been different ir everyone involved in the study were those " gullible special people " who believes about anything.

Anyone wanna start a new aid? " Lucky Rabbits feet to help improve lucidity "

The Jist: You believe... Keep on believing. ( If you know someone who sleeps w a crystal and says it helps.. You should get a FAKE crystal that looks like theirs and swap them out without them knowing, and make sure they look identical. I guarantee there will be NO difference )

----------


## DarkoMarco

> I respect the fact that you all think the Crystals, and Im sure they do work for you ( because you believe they do ). And, there are certain things that science has totally figured out. And, TO ME.. No matter how hard you believe, its still just a rock, comprised up of minerals, like every other stone in this universe. If Crystals REALLY did have some magical power, I guarantee by now, we'd have hard scientific evidence of such. If I go outside and pick up a rock and HONESTLY BELIEVE that it harnesses some power that helps me do something, Im sure it will. But, again its not the rock, it would be my power of suggestion.
>    Keep calling me a robot, lmao. And I DID read the entire page. The FACT is, a crystal is no different than any other rock in the world when it comes to stuff like them helping you LD, and all the other " powers ". Crystals are very cool to look at, and make good tuning forks, but that is about all. This whole thread is hilarious to me. People PAYING for ROCKS for no reason. Im going to go to the local caverns here, and rivers and pick up some crystals and purdy rocks, and sell them as wonderful, magical gems ( If anyone did this there will ALWAYS be the few "special" people who buy into it like. The world is full of gullible people, who are weak and need something to believe in.
> 
> DARKOMARCO: The scientific data backing Crystals "powers", is par with that of a lucky rabbits foot. The NCCAM ( National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine ) did studies on the " powers of Crystals ", but the MYTH was quickly debunked as they found that Crystals have NO kind of power whether healing, or other. YOU SAID " Using a crystal and feeling the ease in which it allows you to use your own energy is quite easy to expierience,,,so easy to experience in fact, that you would have to be pretty much devoid of any psychic ability what so ever to find no results.." If its that easy to see and use, don't you think all of the Geologists, Scientists, Professors, Doctors, and etc doing the studies WOULD have found out something besides " Well, that was a waste of time "? Perhaps the outcome would have been different ir everyone involved in the study were those " gullible special people " who believes about anything.
> 
> Anyone wanna start a new aid? " Lucky Rabbits feet to help improve lucidity "
> 
> The Jist: You believe... Keep on believing. ( If you know someone who sleeps w a crystal and says it helps.. You should get a FAKE crystal that looks like theirs and swap them out without them knowing, and make sure they look identical. I guarantee there will be NO difference )



Dude,,, the very fact you keep going back to the placebo affect cracks me up. Did you ever stop to wonder why the placebo affect is so universally recognized and yet unexplained? For one, do you think the placebo affect discredits sprituality? Hmmmmm. Or does it actually validate it?

And to sit  here and act like you know all the dynamics of a crystal because you can look up the chemical composition,,, is at best childish, and at worst extremely presumptous.

----------


## DarkoMarco

> I respect the fact that you all think the Crystals, and Im sure they do work for you ( because you believe they do ). And, there are certain things that science has totally figured out. And, TO ME.. No matter how hard you believe, its still just a rock, comprised up of minerals, like every other stone in this universe. If Crystals REALLY did have some magical power, I guarantee by now, we'd have hard scientific evidence of such. If I go outside and pick up a rock and HONESTLY BELIEVE that it harnesses some power that helps me do something, Im sure it will. But, again its not the rock, it would be my power of suggestion.
>    Keep calling me a robot, lmao. And I DID read the entire page. The FACT is, a crystal is no different than any other rock in the world when it comes to stuff like them helping you LD, and all the other " powers ". Crystals are very cool to look at, and make good tuning forks, but that is about all. This whole thread is hilarious to me. People PAYING for ROCKS for no reason. Im going to go to the local caverns here, and rivers and pick up some crystals and purdy rocks, and sell them as wonderful, magical gems ( If anyone did this there will ALWAYS be the few "special" people who buy into it like. The world is full of gullible people, who are weak and need something to believe in.
> DARKOMARCO: The scientific data backing Crystals "powers", is par with that of a lucky rabbits foot. The NCCAM ( National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine ) did studies on the " powers of Crystals ", but the MYTH was quickly debunked as they found that Crystals have NO kind of power whether healing, or other. YOU SAID " Using a crystal and feeling the ease in which it allows you to use your own energy is quite easy to expierience,,,so easy to experience in fact, that you would have to be pretty much devoid of any psychic ability what so ever to find no results.." If its that easy to see and use, don't you think all of the Geologists, Scientists, Professors, Doctors, and etc doing the studies WOULD have found out something besides " Well, that was a waste of time "? Perhaps the outcome would have been different ir everyone involved in the study were those " gullible special people " who believes about anything.
> Anyone wanna start a new aid? " Lucky Rabbits feet to help improve lucidity "
> The Jist: You believe... Keep on believing. ( If you know someone who sleeps w a crystal and says it helps.. You should get a FAKE crystal that looks like theirs and swap them out without them knowing, and make sure they look identical. I guarantee there will be NO difference )




Dude, the wierd thing is, I think your a believer. I consider myself a healthy skeptic. The diffrence I feel that seperates us is,,,, I'm skeptical of the government and it's influence over the scientific community and i feel your a believer in the scientific community holding true to a higher purpose.

Thats cool and all. 

I just don't share that same belief. 

I think science is limited to the grants they are given by the government and big corp. and I don't think either of these want this kind of information studied and or extolled upon. 

There is no money to be made by studying and proving the soul.

 Organized religion certainly wouldn't dig it.


The scientists of today who are conformists to mainstream society will disavow any knowledge or information concerning the soul. 

Today, the new religion of conformity is science, so in terms of BELIEF,,,well,,,,,it is all about conforming,,,,simplyfing existance, and not having to answer or ask for that matter the really tough questions. 

Funding and grants being absent in the scientific research community wouldn't have anything to do with buisness as usual would it?

1. Eastern science devoloped acupunture and explained it's application in terms of chi meridians and curing blockages of that energy, chi, which is the force that ties the soul to the body. 

Western science has proved acupuncture works again and again, but won't indulge in explaining why, nor give any credence to the eastern explanation. 
Maybe because there is no money in it for Big Medicine or the pharmecutical companies. 

2. The documented case studies involving prayer. In controlled scientific settings petri dishes with bacteria have shown significant improvement in health and reproductivity having been prayed for than control groups that have not. 

3. Kirlian photography, say what you will, it's legit. So much scientific data could be obtained through grants in this area. Yet we see nothing being done. I was on the fence about this one, but then I saw the pictures of the leaves. Experiments were done on leaves showing the energy around them, the leaves were then cut, but, the aura stayed the original perimeter of the leave for hours.



4. Wilhelm Reich, the only western scientist of much reknown to have entered into serious study on the soul and the energy there in. 

Reich was not only thrown in prison, they chopped up all the scientific equipment in his laboratory with axes and burned all his books in an incinerator in 1955. 
Timothy leary did five years in prison, Ezra pound did thirteen both for political and economic views in contradiciton to mainstream society and neither had their books burned. 

Reich had his books burned, his work destroyed, and many people think he was assasinated. 

It is worth noting that Reich died (mysteriously) two days before the end of his two year sentence. 


5. Remote Viewing, as devoloped by Ingo Swann, is basically astral projection, yes, mastering the ability to allow your soul to travel freely outside your body. 



This practice done in a controlled environment at Stanford University was noted as being so successfull the government halted academic funding for it, but gave it a healthy military budget and CIA budget as Major Ed Dames and many others will attest to. 

6. Near Death experiences. This was all poo pooed away very convienatly by "main stream" scientists as the nerve synapsis firing away in the brain as it died.

 Then came Pam Reynolds who had a NDE while undergoing a rare operation to remove a artery aneurysm in her brain. Dr. Michael Sabom was shocked to hear conversations taking place by himself and nurses during the operation being recanted by Pam Reynolds because she was BRAIN DEAD during the operation and no synapses could have been firing at that time.

Pam's body temp was lowered to 60 degrees and her heart and brain were stopped.

Neurologists all concur,,,,no hallicinations can occur under these conditions.

So, if here report of floating above the operating room table and repeating heard conversations cannot be a hallucination, what were they???

7. Numerous case studies involving children remembering exacting details from a former life. 


The problem with science today, isn't science, it's mainstream society and the control of information through the control of the media and acadamia. If you feel genuinly comfortable in your role as a cog in this machinary then I almost envy you. 

But bottom line, there are dark forces out there that don't want you empowered and don't want you outside thier sphere of influence. Your soul is yours to explore and discover, and I feel a passionate responsibility to protest and inform when I hear people proclaiming the soul does not exist.

If you maintain that science has all the answers, examine why you think so. Explore why it makes you feel comfortable in maintaining the soul does not exist. Ask yourself, are those thoughts truly my own?

The unexamined life is not worth living. 
Socrates 

Take care bro,
 Sorry about coming off like an ass earlier.

----------


## Watchman

Good! *****  Last night I had my first Lucid Dream of the year! I believe Crystals helped!  ::D: 

This had been a very bad year for experiencing Lucids I can tell you!  I’ve tried many different ways and techniques trying to dream Lucidly, you name it I’ve done it! Insomnia didn't help, especially with WBTBs.  

Last night I had hold of four small clear quartz crystals and held two in each hand as I relaxed in the bed preparing to fall asleep (actually I was trying to WILD).  I have no idea if the crystals helped or not, but my mind was much clearer than usual.  As I observed the small patterns behind my eyelids, I “received” a subtle impression that I should visualize what I wanted to dream about, so I did.  When I say subtle, I MEAN subtle, it’s was like my mind thought the thoughts independently, not in words, but in feelings and impressions. 
Then “it” told me (in picture form), to now shift from the 1st person view to second person view (i.e. see myself in the scenery doing what I want, as though I’m watching a video/film of myself).  Now this “something” or thought pattern suggested making a character (or characters) in the scene repeat over and over to me, “You are dreaming…you are dreaming…you are dreaming”….etc.  I had an impression in my mind to make the character(s) go on and on affirming this to me for a short while, before drifting into sleep. I drifted into sleep letting it all go, just observing and being in the "present moment"..  
I previously stopped trying for a WILD, I think personally it’s too difficult for me at the moment. 
**Incidentally, I found that the crystals in my hands became too warm so I placed them under my pillow with the rose quartz ones are.

I experienced a dream within an hour where I became Lucid, not once but twice! No dream signs and all that, my lucidity grew as though a light dimmer switch hand been turned right up!  At first I got too excited, and within a few minutes it faded as I walked though a market. However as it weakened, I thought to myself “next time I will relax and give the dream more chance to stabilize”.  With that thought, I found myself Lucid again and back exactly where I was!  Someone invisible by my side said, “Try rubbing you hands together, that helps!”. I did this and it did help at lot, and a bright light seemed to pour all around me.  I saw an ex-girl friend near, and so I greeted her with a kiss and a friendly hug, she felt so real/physical! I encouraged her to come with me to a small private lounge/bar where we sat and talked.  I felt happy and satisfied with the LD, and it gently faded away as I woke up. Wonderful!! 

Conclusion;-

I’m very pleased to have experienced this LD. I had a few LDs last year, but they were really just ordinary dreams where I knew I was dreaming.  This one is my first proper LD and it was thrilling to experience.  Crystals definitely have some effect on the mind and I believe that if you’ve been studying or trying to achieve something like LDs, you’ll be guided in the ways that suits YOU and You alone.  I’m a “healthy skeptic” though, and I need to try this out further to be sure of anything conclusive.  Who knows?  Maybe it was just a “one off”, or just the placebo effect working wonders? But placebo or not, if it works it works, and that’s just fine by me!

----------


## Philosopher8659

One point in human psychology. When we fail at something, we tend to excuse ourselves and find fault outside of us. This is why one gets the proliferation of techniques, none of which have a thing to do with the problem of personally mastering awareness. Or so my experience leads me to believe. Diets, drugs, magic, etc.

----------


## DarkoMarco

> Good news *****  Last night I had my first Lucid Dream of the year! 
> 
> This had been a very bad year for experiencing Lucids I can tell you!  I’ve tried many different ways and techniques trying to dream Lucidly, you name it I’ve done it! Insomnia didn't help, especially with WBTBs.  
> 
> Last night I had hold of four small clear quartz crystals and held two in each hand as I relaxed in the bed preparing to fall asleep (actually I was trying to WILD).  I have no idea if the crystals helped or not, but my mind was much clearer than usual.  As I observed the small patterns behind my eyelids, I “received” a subtle impression that I should visualize what I wanted to dream about, so I did.  When I say subtle, I MEAN subtle, it’s was like my mind thought the thoughts independently, not in words, but in feelings and impressions. 
> Then “it” told me (in picture form), to now shift from the 1st person view to second person view (i.e. see myself in the scenery doing what I want, as though I’m watching a video/film of myself).  Now this “something” or thought pattern suggested making a character (or characters) in the scene repeat over and over to me, “You are dreaming…you are dreaming…you are dreaming”….etc.  I had an impression in my mind to make the character(s) go on and on affirming this to me for a short while, before drifting into sleep.  
> I previously stopped trying for a WILD, I think personally it’s too difficult for me at the moment. 
> **Incidentally, I found that the crystals in my hands became too warm so I placed them under my pillow with the rose quartz ones are.
> 
> ...



Awesome,,, maybe I'll give this a try as well. It's been a while since I've been able to lucid dream.

----------


## Watchman

> One point in human psychology. When we fail at something, we tend to excuse ourselves and find fault outside of us. This is why one gets the proliferation of techniques, none of which have a thing to do with the problem of personally mastering awareness. Or so my experience leads me to believe. Diets, drugs, magic, etc.



Glad you mentioned that..! I'd been reading an article written by Frank Kepple on the Astral Pulse Web Site (Here)  Although Frank talks about Astral Projection, it's the same thing really as LDs and I think it's important for everyone to read.  There are no techniques to learn, you simply observe yourself as you fall asleep...that's all!
We "phase" shift into ourselves, there is no exit points to remember for we simply shift into that part of us.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Glad you mentioned that..! I'd been reading an article written by Frank Kepple on the Astral Pulse Web Site (Here)  Although Frank talks about Astral Projection, it's the same thing really as LDs and I think it's important for everyone to read.  There are no techniques to learn, you simply observe yourself as you fall asleep...that's all!
> We "phase" shift into ourselves, there is no exit points to remember for we simply shift into that part of us.



 Very much to the point. We are awareness, we simply learn how to behave. We are aware irrespective of diet, crystals, myths, and techniques.

----------


## Supernova

> If I go outside and pick up a rock and HONESTLY BELIEVE that it harnesses some power that helps me do something, Im sure it will. But, again its not the rock, it would be my power of suggestion.



Does it make a difference?

----------


## Cosmix

On a spiritual forum I visit often they said that Amethyst is a good one to keep under your pillow while sleeping.  People said it gives them pretty spectacular dreams and really increases vividness.

I have a piece of Amethyst, I might try it and see if I notice any difference.

----------


## Watchman

Just a quick thought. 

What about Crystal care and maintenance? 

Is my partner right in saying that those wishing to use Crystals need to first "Clean", Charge, and program them before they will work? Apparently, getting hold of a crystal and plonking in your hand or under your pillow expecting it to work, will find it won't until the initial "cleaning", charging and programming formalities are done with.  
I see that there are a few good web sites that give instructions on what to do....

I remain open minded  :Shades wink:

----------


## DarkoMarco

> On a spiritual forum I visit often they said that Amethyst is a good one to keep under your pillow while sleeping.  People said it gives them pretty spectacular dreams and really increases vividness.
> 
> I have a piece of Amethyst, I might try it and see if I notice any difference.



Post the link.
I'm always up to check in on a new forum.

----------


## WanderingMind

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/gemsto...reaming-90649/ 
Found it. This concept sounds interesting.

----------


## Watchman

> http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/gemsto...reaming-90649/ 
> Found it. This concept sounds interesting.



Thanks for the link!...And what a wonderful thread it is too!! ::D:

----------


## WanderingMind

I have a few crystals right now. I'm going to start working with them.

----------


## WanderingMind

Well I did not have a lucid last night, but I taped a small moldavite and amethyst to my third eye, and I watched a subliminal lucid dreaming video posted by ganjaah. 
I did not have a lucid, but I did have a very odd and vivid dream where in some small parts I was consciously aware. I feel as though both had a strong effect (And I did eat probably two ounces of coriander with my dinner lol). At one point I distinctly remember seeing a light where my third eye would be. My room is pitch black at night and I was wearing a sleep mask. I still saw some light out of nowhere. 

I have quartz (Rose and clear), danburite (One blade), moldavite, amethyst (Two small crystals, but I bought a large pendant too; The two were bonuses from the person that gave me moldavite lol). I got some really good deals on ebay, and I just bought kyanite as well.

----------


## WanderingMind

Piezoelectricity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's not a completely unfounded concept.

----------


## nina

I merged the two threads...I figured it would be nice to have all the info about crystals & lucid dreaming in the same place...plus its in the Beyond Dreaming forum now, where it belongs.  :smiley:

----------


## fatcatcog

Do you think you could identify this crystal for me? I apologise for not having any pictures but my camera is ancient and it couldnt take close ups.

It's a small, orange, shiny stone. It has dark red streaks inside it (they are exactly the colour I coulored the text with). It is a very smooth shape. 

Thanks alot!

----------


## nina

Well any tumbled stone will be smooth and shiny...so really the only thing to go on is the orange color with red streaks. Possibly agate or carnelian.

I've wanted a blue calcite sphere for awhile...finally got one. Can't wait till it gets here.  ::D:

----------


## fatcatcog

Aha - I think you're right. Sorry about the crappy description. I found a sheet showing different types of stones and its not very clear but I think you are right.

----------


## SilverBullet

I have a clear quarts, a malachite, a moldavite and a red jasper along with some other chakra stones I put under my pillow. I get lucids almost every day now.

----------


## nina

I think I'm slightly fixated on my new sphere. I'm having trouble putting it down, and when I put it down I'm having trouble not thinking about it. It must be love.  ::smitten::

----------


## saltyseedog

my brother had a piece of calcite he used to rub before he went to sleep. And he used to have epic dreams... He would dream of entire past lifetimes of himself and others and also lifetimes as other non human things. He also had one where he was a crystal. he said he was full of energy. He lost that stone though and he doesn't really care about his dreams that much anymore...

----------


## juroara

> I think I'm slightly fixated on my new sphere. I'm having trouble putting it down, and when I put it down I'm having trouble not thinking about it. It must be love.




 :Boggle:  Pictures! I demand pictures!





> I have a clear quarts, a malachite, a moldavite and a red jasper along with some other chakra stones I put under my pillow. I get lucids almost every day now.



What were your dreams like before having these stones? How big are they? Do you think about them before sleeping? And, what made you choose that combination?





> my brother had a piece of calcite he used to rub before he went to sleep. And he used to have epic dreams... He would dream of entire past lifetimes of himself and others and also lifetimes as other non human things. He also had one where he was a crystal. he said he was full of energy. He lost that stone though and he doesn't really care about his dreams that much anymore...



Blue calcite is found in the pineal gland right? Sounds too awesome to pass up!  ::D:  I want some calcite now!

----------


## nina

I actually read that you shouldn't let anyone else see your crystals, I don't really see why it would make a difference though lol. I guess some people think that showing them to others could make them vulnerable to negative energy or something? 

And yes, pure calcite (not blue) can be found in the pineal gland. crystal-in-the-pineal-gland

----------


## Grigorios

Foto del 59029615-12-2455542 alle 16:23.jpg
I bought this a couple of years ago, because I liked the shape and the texture.
Will try sleeping with it near my bed.
Btw, does anyone know what kind of stone it is? I have no clue.

----------


## tekkendreams

those rocks looks really nice , but can someone explain to me how on earth do they assist with dreaming? its all a mind thing

----------


## Stryke

What cultural of belief system is it that endorses the effectivness of these stones?

----------


## nina

> What cultural of belief system is it that endorses the effectivness of these stones?



Crystal healing has been used in many different cultures throughout history, including the Hopi Indians of Arizona and the Hawaiian islanders, some of whom still use them to this day. In Egypt, jade amulets were found in the tombs and burial chambers because of their supposed power to guide souls in the afterworld. The Chinese still attribute extensive healing powers to jade, and some other eastern cultures believe that emerald will strengthen the memory and increase intelligence.

Crystal water (water that a quartz crystal has been placed) has been drunk for its healthy benefits for centuries.

Some people think crystals are new age. How can something that has been used since cave living man be new age?

It has been said Atlantis was destroyed by the incorrect use of quartz crystals. Edgar Cayce spoke about an energy stone in Atlantis. Mr. Cayce's description of the energy stone fits quartz crystal. The Bible mentions many gemstones, including quartz. There is much disagreement on the stones used in the Breastplate of Aaron (Ex. 28). In some translations of the Bible the sixth stone, which is the third stone of the second row is the diamond. Some scholars believe the sixth stone is rock crystal or quartz crystal. The diamond was not used until about 800 B.C.

Throughout history, civilizations of all types have recorded numerous crystal uses within their society. Many cultures, such as the Mayan and Native Americans, utilized natural crystalline energies for healing. Others formulated ways to harness these energies as a way to power their communities like those in Atlantis and Lemuria. Their civilization was based on the use of stored and directed application of crystal technology.

Crystals and their energy have been used in Shamanic practices as Talismans and in initiation ceremony/ritual for centuries. Other cultures used the crystal ball for scrying (divining the future through visions) and acquiring knowledge. The ancient Egyptians used crushed minerals like Lapis Lazuli and Malachite to create colorful dyes and make up. The practice of Feng Shui, an ancient Chinese principle of harmonization, utilizes the energy of crystals by placement in specific areas or directions. In India, and cultures that practice Ayruvedic healing, gemstones have been used for centuries in various oral medications and other healing aids such as poultices.

----------


## KristaNicole07

I used to collect rocks, minerals and crystals when I was younger, I probably still have them in a box somewhere...but I had no idea crystals and stones were used so much for LDs or meditation...definitely something to look into.

----------


## Stryke

> Crystal healing has been used in many different cultures throughout history, including the Hopi Indians of Arizona and the Hawaiian islanders, some of whom still use them to this day. In Egypt, jade amulets were found in the tombs and burial chambers because of their supposed power to guide souls in the afterworld. The Chinese still attribute extensive healing powers to jade, and some other eastern cultures believe that emerald will strengthen the memory and increase intelligence.
> 
> Crystal water (water that a quartz crystal has been placed) has been drunk for its healthy benefits for centuries.
> 
> Some people think crystals are new age. How can something that has been used since cave living man be new age?
> 
> It has been said Atlantis was destroyed by the incorrect use of quartz crystals. Edgar Cayce spoke about an energy stone in Atlantis. Mr. Cayce's description of the energy stone fits quartz crystal. The Bible mentions many gemstones, including quartz. There is much disagreement on the stones used in the Breastplate of Aaron (Ex. 28). In some translations of the Bible the sixth stone, which is the third stone of the second row is the diamond. Some scholars believe the sixth stone is rock crystal or quartz crystal. The diamond was not used until about 800 B.C.
> 
> Throughout history, civilizations of all types have recorded numerous crystal uses within their society. Many cultures, such as the Mayan and Native Americans, utilized natural crystalline energies for healing. Others formulated ways to harness these energies as a way to power their communities like those in Atlantis and Lemuria. Their civilization was based on the use of stored and directed application of crystal technology.
> ...



Thanks for that info! I am well aware that gemstones have been used for many things in many cultures but I was looking for some specifics. Like according t (input culture her) gemstones have an effect on dreams.

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, I haven't experimented with stones at all but it got me thinking of a stone I found at work. I haven't been able to identify what it is yet, only speculations. Might even be glass but it doesn't look like glass really. 

The link is to my previous blog, I apologize for that, but I cba to move all four pictures to another site.

Hittade en fet smaragd på jobbet!

----------


## nina

> Hmm, I haven't experimented with stones at all but it got me thinking of a stone I found at work. I haven't been able to identify what it is yet, only speculations. Might even be glass but it doesn't look like glass really.



That's a beautiful stone! You found it at work? As in, it was left by someone, or you work at a mining or construction job or something? If it's the latter, knowing where it came from could definitely help to identify what it is.  :tongue2:  

I'm definitely no expert on identifying crystals or gems, but I could probably make a few guesses.

It could be Peridot, but I think Peridot is a semi-precious gemstone used often in fine jewelry and is therefore a bit rarer and more expensive than some other green stones. I'm not sure how common it would be to have a large chunk of it like that.  


Green Calcite is a possibility. You can find calcite in many different colors and it is one of the more common and inexpensive stones, so it would be easier to acquire a large rough slab of it.


It could also be Fluorite. I'm not very familiar with this stone so I don't know much about it other than it can be green.


I would suggest you just google image search the above mentioned stones and see which one it looks like the most to your eye (you'll see from the variety of pictures from an image search that each stone can come in a variety of shades of greens and varying opacity so it's not wise to base any decision off of one image).  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

I'm a construction worker and I found it a couple of meters down in the mud in the city. It looks the most like Peridot, but if it's rather rare, I think it's something else haha. I tried making marks with a knife on it, couldn't make a scratch. I did manage to smash away some fragments when I hacked at it. I could take a few more images, closer up. Will upload in a few minutes.

----------


## Matte87

Here are the pictures: ImageShack Album - 8 images

Also, it's heavier than a normal rock. It does look kinda like glass on that close up pic, but still... very weird.

----------


## nina

Hmm ok, few more guesses based on new photos. I'm assuming the rock was found in Sweden?

*Green Garnet*




*Peridotite*


*Serpentinite* (metamorphosed Peridotite)

----------


## nina

For comparison purposes I'm putting thumbnails of your pics here. 

Click for full size.

----------


## Matte87

Is there any way to know for sure what it really is? Yeah in Sweden. We usually find porcelain, glass, bones and other old stuff. Nothing this cool though  ::D:

----------


## nina

I would suggest that you post pictures of it on some geology forum where someone could identify it much better than I could. I hope you do, because I'm very interested to know what it is! I had fun trying to figure it out though. Thanks for posting the pics.

----------


## Matte87

Posted a question about the rock on a geology forum like you said, and this is what I got: 

_"It does have a color like fluorite, but not the cleavage, and it is too hard. It looks like green quartz or chalcedony, such as aventurine or chrysoprase, but such good quality is unusual."_

_"it is hard to be sure about some samples, with only photos and verbal description. Yours is worth some extra effort, however. Back in the Early Cretaceous I was a faculty member at a public university, and we had lots of local folks stop by with questions like yours. If there is an academic geology program nearby, call them to see if a mineralogist or petrologist might be available for a few minutes. "_

Oh well, I guess I'll just have to keep it as a nice decoration, which it totally is! Thanks for your time Aquanina, I really appreciate it  :smiley:

----------


## nina

You're welcome. Whatever it is...it's that much more special because it's something you found. That is awesome. I would go nuts if I found a crystal like that.  :smiley:  I need to go to a mine some time and dig for my own stones.

----------


## Wrighty

yes thats right! it was Celestite  and blue calcite i saw prior to the obe!  ::D:  but i dont have these crystals at home i have a very big selenite lamp. a shamanic dream crystal, Blue Opal, a lump of Kyanite amethyst bed, and a natural phantom quatz. i Must admit they have defenatly made my dream recall and vividness boost up and my room feels really piecfull. now i just want to get another big lamp of saltrock, to get rid of negative ions from electrical and computer equipment

----------


## nina

> yes thats right! it was Celestite  and blue calcite i saw prior to the obe!  but i dont have these crystals at home i have a very big selenite lamp. a shamanic dream crystal, Blue Opal, a lump of Kyanite amethyst bed, and a natural phantom quatz. i Must admit they have defenatly made my dream recall and vividness boost up and my room feels really piecfull. now i just want to get another big lamp of saltrock, to get rid of negative ions from electrical and computer equipment



Nice little collection you've got going! I didn't know what a shamanic dream crystal was, so I looked it up and was very surprised to find that it was the same crystal I had seen in a few of my dreams. I wrote about it in my dream journal, but I never knew it was referred to as a shamanic dream crystal. Now I want one even more.  :smiley: 

Dream crystal: lodalite shamanic dream crystal

----------


## Wrighty

hehe yep that is definatly a dream crystal mine cost me £25. Well im glad i mentioned shamanic dream crystal.the fact youve dreamt about it is amazing, it could possibly be a  Dream object you will find in reality  :smiley: ( Dream Bridging) It feels like everything iv been saying is appearing in your dream journals haha like my obe you swear iv pinched some lines out of your dream journal and added to mine. and now iv said this and its in your journal WTH! xD 

Good luck with finding the Right shamanic dream crystal that resonates with you  :smiley:  try to look for the one youve seen in your dream.

I bought a piece of Blue calcite today and it has a very warm energy to it gonna program it for Asteral travel and some red jasper.

I also bought the crystal i wanted for christmas which was clear quartz  but was £45 and now it went down to £25 so i bought it  ::D:  

Namaste x

----------


## nina

> It feels like everything iv been saying is appearing in your dream journals haha like my obe you swear iv pinched some lines out of your dream journal and added to mine. and now iv said this and its in your journal WTH! xD



Haha...I know! Maybe we knew each other in a past life or something lol. Do you have a Dream Journal here? Oh! and reading your post just reminded me that I had a dream about a shamanic dream crystal last night! How funny.

----------


## Wrighty

whoa Amazing!!  ::D:  there is always that possibilty we new each other in a past life. I really want to go and have a Regression soon. I wonder if could do it in a dream? Hmm yes i do have a Dream journal but iv been lazy with it. which is abit of a shame i gotta do write down the dreams more often. I have great ease remembering my dreams for along time  like its a normal memory. x

----------


## Wrighty

yh most likely not but its not exactly impossible  :smiley: . Read a book called Same Soul Many bodies  :smiley:  also my tagline

----------


## SilverBullet

In the Carlos Castaneda books there is such thing as a person who is you're other half (one is a man, one is a woman). When they come together they can be very powerful.

That just popped up in my head though, don't know if you guys actually have that kinda thing going on there.

----------


## nina

> they haven't shared any past lives or at least had any relationship in the past



And exactly who do you think you are to have any sort of answer to that question?

----------


## nina

Current wants.

Gemstone Rune Set 
(but they don't have it available in the stone I would want)


Smokey Quartz Pendulum
Superb meditation stone. Grounds and centers emotional energy. 
Protects from negativity. Banishes fear, dream enhancer. Root Chakra.


Window Quartz
(also called Seer's Stone or Dreamer's Crystal)
These river tumbled chunks of quartz are frosty white on the outside, with a polished 
flat side or "window" revealing a world of depth and wonder in the quartz inside.

----------


## saltyseedog

> And exactly who do you think you are to have any sort of answer to that question?



_They said to him, "tell us who you are so that we may believe in you." He said to them, "You read the face of the sky and of the earth, but you have not recognized the one who is before you, and you do not know how to read this moment."
And when in frustration, they asked him, "Who are you that you should say these things to us?" Jesus, instead of answering, critisized their question:  "You do not realise who I am for what I say to you."_

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

I have a snowflake obsidian. It's not really considered as a LD gemstone but it is very balancing and it clears the mind. It helps you get rid of unwanted emotions and negative energy. Sometimes before going to bed, I use it combined with my amethyst (great combination) to help me balance and relax.  ::D:

----------


## nina

> I have a snowflake obsidian. It's not really considered as a LD gemstone but it is very balancing and it clears the mind. It helps you get rid of unwanted emotions and negative energy. Sometimes before going to bed, I use it combined with my amethyst (great combination) to help me balance and relax.



Ooo Snowflake Obsidian is really beautiful! I like that most of you guys have some stones that aren't extremely common because it makes me more aware of these other stones that I usually don't pay any attention to.  :smiley: 





> _They said to him, "tell us who you are so that we may believe in you." He said to them, "You read the face of the sky and of the earth, but you have not recognized the one who is before you, and you do not know how to read this moment."
> And when in frustration, they asked him, "Who are you that you should say these things to us?" Jesus, instead of answering, critisized their question:  "You do not realise who I am for what I say to you."_



Oh boy. If I only had a nickel for every time I talked to Jesus on the internet.  ::shakehead2:: 

Let me give you some advice. This is the first and probably most important rule of being a responsible and ethic person with psychic abilities (regardless of whether it's true or just delusional).

*Never offer psychic insights unless asked for them.*

This is something I thought every psychic knew and adhered to. I will tell you, that I don't appreciate you making "predictions" or assumptions about MY life; past, present or future. Also the fact that I suggested that Wrighty and me could have shared a past life, in a completely light and humorous way...and you took it so seriously and decided to offer your very unsolicited "knowledge" on the matter, is probably a good indicator that you are losing touch with reality. I know a lot of people that have been down that same road so I won't say much else, other than, you aren't Jesus.  :tongue2:

----------


## saltyseedog

don't tell me what to do

----------


## Wrighty

Aquanina have you found the right shamanic dream crystal yet?  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> don't tell me what to do



It was advice. Good advice. Take it or leave it. 

But I shouldn't have said you aren't Jesus. For all anyone knows, you could be Jesus. If you want to be Jesus, then for all I care, be Jesus. Just don't be so arrogant as to think you can proclaim who I did or did not know in any past life.  :OK Bye now: 





> Aquanina have you found the right shamanic dream crystal yet?



Actually, I have not. I'm hoping one finds me.  :Peek:

----------


## Wrighty

> _ "You do not realise who I am for what I say to you."_



So your saying you are jesus? have you had any past life regressions? Also if you are Jesus you should read a Book called same soul many bodies and you might find somone very close to you just through that book (Y)

I do not beleive in the Bible for i am not religious, but i think there is a few things which is right in the bible but the rest is bull s**t


I dont no if i exactly miss heard you or not but it sounded like you was imposing you are him

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

OOOH!!! My shamanic dream cystal is amethyst!  ::D:

----------


## saltyseedog

> So your saying you are jesus? have you had any past life regressions? Also if you are Jesus you should read a Book called same soul many bodies and you might find somone very close to you just through that book (Y)
> 
> I do not beleive in the Bible for i am not religious, but i think there is a few things which is right in the bible but the rest is bull s**t
> 
> 
> I dont no if i exactly miss heard you or not but it sounded like you was imposing you are him



I'm not Jesus silly.

I wasn't going to reply, because I couldn't put what I wanted to say in words, but then I read that and it was exactly what I wanted to say to her. Read it again.

That Jesus quote is not from the bible. It is from the Gospel of Tomas from the Gnostic Gospels.
The Gnostic Gospels were dicovered in 1945 in Egypt by a peasant buried under ground in a jar written on papyrus.

from the apocalypse of peter
_Others... outside our number call themselves... bishops and deacons, as if they had received their authority from god. They bend themselves under the judgement of the leaders. These people are waterless canals._

many christians call these blasphemous lol.

----------


## Atras

> I'm not Jesus silly.
> 
> I wasn't going to reply, because I couldn't put what I wanted to say in words, but then I read that and it was exactly what I wanted to say to her. Read it again.
> 
> That Jesus quote is not from the bible. It is from the Gospel of Tomas from the Gnostic Gospels.
> The Gnostic Gospels were dicovered in 1945 in Egypt by a peasant buried under ground in a jar written on papyrus.
> 
> from the apocalypse of peter
> _Others... outside our number call themselves... call themselves bishops and deacons, as if they had received their authority from god. They bend themselves under the judgement of the leaders. These people are waterless canals._
> ...



Not trying to offend any christians, but the christian, moreover catholic faith and doctrine is very hypocritical

----------


## Wrighty

> OOOH!!! My shamanic dream cystal is amethyst!



A shaman  i know called john does these indian Pow Wow's, A lovely person so much wisdom and piece gave me one of his Amethyst Crystals it is amazing piece of amethyst i would love to post a picture of it but unfortunatly i have no idea how to link it :/

Also i have a Shamanic Dream Crystal Lodalite Dream crystal: lodalite shamanic dream crystal 

 :smiley:

----------


## Wrighty

I Did some programing on some of my crystals last night properly and beleive it or not my dreams were more vivid and actually had a lucid dream which il post up on another thread later  :smiley:  
So another week of this programing and they should be fully  programmed   ::D:

----------


## saltyseedog

I was sleeping with some Amethyst under my pillow for awhile, but the energy made it hard for me to sleep and it was giving me weird and messed up dreams

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> I Did some programing on some of my crystals last night properly and beleive it or not my dreams were more vivid and actually had a lucid dream which il post up on another thread later  
> So another week of this programing and they should be fully  programmed



Amethysts are really amazing.  :smiley: 
What you mean "programming"...can you elaborate more plz...?





> I was sleeping with some Amethyst under my pillow for awhile, but the energy made it hard for me to sleep and it was giving me weird and messed up dreams



That's weird...amethyst is supposed to give you LDs. It's also an anti-insomnia stone... hmm...

----------


## saltyseedog

It feels like it over charges my third eye

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

Well it is a "third eye" stone too. Actually I remember reading about it somewhere....that you can rub it against your third eye and it's supposed to stimulate the chakra.

----------


## Wrighty

> Amethysts are really amazing. 
> What you mean "programming"...can you elaborate more plz...?
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird...amethyst is supposed to give you LDs. It's also an anti-insomnia stone... hmm...



Erm basically you ask it to help you with certain things like Lucid dreaming, dream recall, and thank the crystal basically what Aquanina post was about if you read it  :smiley:

----------


## mcwillis

Ive had four lucids using a herkimer diamond.  The awareness that I was dreaming was so obvious.  The stone doesn't want to work with me anymore.  I know why but I won't say here.  It's a shame, so I have to use different methods.

----------


## WanderingMind

Bump! I just want to get myself back on the crystal wagon. I'm fresh out now though. I'm going to replenish and start up with a new set.

----------


## trishashifter

I have two things, personal issues/problems, pertaining to this thread and gemstones. I want to try using some stones for healing. Also interested in them for dreaming..  My healing situation pertains to the untimely death of a couple friends in 2008, and here we are in 2012, and it still really weighs on me. It's very dark. I felt I died with them and I think in some ways I did. Still struggling. Secondly, my dreams. I have had a handful of remembered psychic dreams in my life. The first one, I was young and light and open and dorky enough to think was so neat. I think I thought it was just the coolest coincidence ever, and I could hold it dear and always wonder if I had special powers. The interested, fascinated kid spirit was/(still is kinda, sometimes, maybe when I'm drunk...) like COOL! neat! It's mysterious and fantastic and wow cool!  The mind of a twelve year old... blah blah.  After it happened several more times, I started to become quite unnerved and uncomfortable with it. My favorite subjects as a child and to this day, is astrology, physics and philosophy. When I turned seventeen I started broadening my research and read books on various occult subjects, always a more and more open mind, until I started to have severe anxiety. I had to stop. I still like it best, in my home of science.  But I'm starting to feel like I have my head in the sand, and we only live once...... it just sucks, I don't have any clue what it means, what it is, what to do about it.. because it's out of the realm of the science I'm familiar with, I feel like...... like a picture I drew when I was 14. A person with no hands and standing in the dark... IDK. but recently I have had a couple psychic dreams again..... trying to deal and figure it out. While I'm totally leaving the realm of my scientific knowledge, I figured why not sleep with some gemstones and see what happens. I slept with a clear choppy quartz, a tigers eye, hematite, amethyst, and two stones that I have no clue what they are, one is brownish/caramel and shiny, and the other is a yellowish white glassy looking one. I have a collection of stones, because I always thought they were neat... never thought they were powerful in any other way than the fact that they have the power to make me want to hold them, look at them and admire them, as a admirer of interesting/ unique and beautiful things. . Well after sleeping with them in a pouch on a string on my neck last night I don't remember any lucid dreams (Oh I didn't even get into my lucid dreams. I am an ex-very adept lucid dreamer, lost serious control in 2000) , psychic dreams. I had a couple nightmares, which I have been having lately, a couple times a week. Didn't remember them very clearly. Well, I think I am about to start looking for others, and guidence, and knowledge of why my dreams could even possibly tell the future...  I still don't like it. peace

----------


## trishashifter

Also I think I'm gonna take out the gemstone part and post most of this on another thread..

----------


## UnicornHorn

bought some labradorite yesterday and put it on my third eye before bed and my whole head was vibrating, it actually got really powerful and slightly uncomfortable. 
I ordered some moldavite, which is a gem formed from meteor that hit earth around 15 million years ago|
It's a very powerful stone and is getting increasingly expensive, i recommend looking into it
moldavite.jpg

----------


## UnicornHorn

yeah i have that pendulum, interesting, i didn't know it was smokey quartz, thought it was amethyst

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The best gemstone crystals is all of the 7 chakras gemstone. I have a bracelet and wear it everyday, even to bed. It is inclined to balance the chakras than to focus only on one. So far wearing it for a month made me have better dreams and a sense of protection is there. 
Heightened spirituality is also another thing, like meditating better and etc.

----------


## Excruciation

Watch this. It's about the power of crystals. Go to youtube type in Crystal movie. It's 30 mins long and is by spiritscience

----------


## rockology

Heyy thanks Nina, You have provide a great information. Actually I have a lot of gems like these bought from Rockology.net, but just for showpiece or as antiques. But I din't know that these are so useful. I have a really a big collection like Brazilian Citrine, Brazilian Quartz crystal, Brazilian Agate Bookends, Agate Slabs, and a lot more. have a look on these pictures and please suggest me some use of these pieces. Thanks

1697-9219_large.jpg1527-7506_large.jpg616-3347_large.jpg564-3033_large.jpg

----------


## Validus

Unfortunately, I don't think nina is very active any more. As you can see, the last post was from '13 and it started in '09. Though I can't provide you with any other information on stones than Nina has provided with us, I'd like to say thanks for the resurrection, Now I can identify my stones and use the placebo effect wisely!  :Cheeky:

----------


## gab

That's nice of you Validus, to explain. But I'm affraid, that rockology is an owner of the website he mentions, and he just came here to advertise it. : (

----------


## Valinor

Great thread this one! I'm in the process of finding the crystal or mineral that will help me with my lucid dreams. I've found the best so far is my quartz record keeper which is my favourite crystal and I carry everywhere. It was actually the first crystal I ever bought. It seems to help me greatley with dream recall. I've used many different crystals and minerals for sleeping and although all have some effect, I still haven't found the right one. Before reading this thread I actually purchased a very rare and unique lodalite crystal online. There was so much syncronicity surrounding th crystal that it seemed so obvious to me that I had to prchase it. Should receive it in about a week so I will post my experiences here as well as the results of using other crystals and minerals.

----------

